

Open Source Electric Vehicle - bwhite
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/10/meet-the-one-modular-ev-created-by-fifty-companies/

======
hkmurakami
I used to be in the auto industry, and by far the most mind-blowing part to me
is that the team produced a prototype in 12 months. That's difficult to
imagine with one company being involved, let alone 50!

Hats off to German Engineering and this rather unique instance of
collaboration!

------
brc
I don't wish to criticise the design of this vehicle specifically - it's
success or failure will be apparent with time.

But I read once somewhere about aircraft design, that if the chief designer
wasn't a zealot about keeping control of the design process, you always ended
up with an ugly and underperforming aircraft.

There's always been an element to community participation with car design -
many cars are modified once leaving the factory, and over time the
modifications tend to congeal along a particular tried and true route. So it
will be interesting to see this process at work from the drafting board
upwards, rather than from the end of the production line forwards.

------
FrojoS
If this is open source, where can I find the source?

